# Cant emerge ati-drivers?

## RecoilUK

Hi guys

For some reason I cant seem to get the ati-drivers-8.501 to emerge, just giving me errors.

Unpacks everything ok.

Applies an ati-powermode patch ok.

Gets to preparing the fglrx module, and does the firegl_public.o ok

Then gets to firegl_public.c and I start getting errors.

Error message is as follows ...

ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 failed.

Call stack:

     ebuild.sh, line 49: called src_compile

     environment, line 3194: called linux-mod_src_compile

     environment, line 2409: called die

Any ideas?

----------

## kevstar31

I need more information. Post the following

Build log

Output of emerge --info

----------

## m_gustafsson

I think I see the same problem:

```
 # cat /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/build.log 

>>> cfg-update-1.8.2-r1: Creating checksum index...

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.26-gentoo-r3

>>> Unpacking source...

Warning: target directory exists /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work

Verifying archive integrity... All good.

Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.501....................................................<snip --bunder>

 * Applying ati-powermode-opt-path-2.patch ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Converting 2.6.x/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking ./../common/usr/src/ati/fglrx_sample_source.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/extra

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work ...

 * Preparing fglrx module

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r3'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_get_ke_pte':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2610: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2610: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2610: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_get_vm_phys_addr':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2638: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_get_vm_page_table':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2660: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_TestAndClearPageDirtyFlag':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2788: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3833: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3833: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3851: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3851: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3858: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3858: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3865: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3865: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3872: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3872: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3879: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3879: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3886: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3886: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3895: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3895: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r3'

make: *** [kmod_build] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3219:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2434:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                                 LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\" 

                                                ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                                 ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.26-gentoo-r3 KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/environment'.

 * 
```

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r9 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 24 Nov 2008 08:18:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ds.thn.htu.se/linux/gentoo http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo http://ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/ http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

LANG="sv_SE"

LC_ALL="en_GB"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="sv en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa animgif apache2 avi binary-drivers blas bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dcraw dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gd gdbm gif gimp gimpprint ginac glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv imagemagick isdnlog java jce jpeg ldap libnotify lirc mad matroska mhash midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mpm-prefork mudflap musepack mysql ncurses new-login nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png postgres ppds pppd python qhull qt-static qt3support quicktime readline reflection scanner sdl session spell spl sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis webinstall win32codecs x86 xcf xine xml xorg xpm xscreensaver xv xvid" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="sv en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## m_gustafsson

I unmasked the version 522-r2 of the ati-drivers and managed to compile them after also building a new kernel with support for MAGIQ_SYSRQ.

Unfortunately I now have some problems with starting X...

----------

## Kryptonite

I have the same problem here with a 2.6.26-gentoo-r3 kernel. I have tried all top 3 stable ati-drivers but all of them falls over with the same error. 

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.26-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 27 Nov 2008 16:06:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en_GB en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amazon avi berkdb bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus djbfft dmx dri dts dvd dvdread encode ffmpeg fglrx fortran gdbm glitz gpm gtk hal iconv ieee1394 ipv6 isdnlog jpeg libcacadts mad midi mjpeg mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python quicktime readline reflection sdl session spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subtitles svg sysfs tcpd uk unicode v4l v4l2 vcd win32codecs x86 xanim xcomposite xine xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB en_US" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

any help u can give is helpfull

Thanks

----------

## zjcim

opps

i got same errors:

```
*

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3214:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2427:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)"                        CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                          LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)"                                            ${BUILD_FIXES}         ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                          ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.27-gentoo-r2 KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/temp/environment'.

```

my emerge --info

```
--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.mask: x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4       

Portage 2.1.6_rc2 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================                                             

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r2-i686-Unknown_CPU_Type-with-glibc2.0                                      

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 29 Nov 2008 03:31:01 +0000                                                            

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p48                                                                                  

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1                                                                      

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r8                                                                      

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6                                                                                 

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2                                                                                    

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0                                                                                    

sys-apps/openrc:     0.3.0-r1                                                                                 

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3                                                                              

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63                                                                               

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                                          

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19                                                                                     

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4                                                                                

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                                                                   

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2                                                                                

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"                                                                                    

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                    

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"                                                                                

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                     

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"                                                                       

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"                                          

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"                                                                               

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                               

FEATURES="ccache distlocks parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"      

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/  #http://mirror.gentoo.no/  #http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/  #http://gentoo.supp.name/  #http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirrors.lupaworld.com/gentoo/ #http://linux.ntcu.net/ftp/dists/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.anheng.com.cn/gentoo/"

LANG="zh_CN.utf8"

LC_ALL="zh_CN.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/gentoo-china /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 7zip X a52 acc acl acpi alsa bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam ffmpeg flash fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mmx mmx2 mmx3 mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses newspr nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse ssl startup-notification svg svga sysfs tcpd tiff true-fonts truetype type1 udev unicode usb userlocales utf8 vcd vorbis win32codecs wma x264 x86 xcomposite xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Quote:*   

> System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r2-i686-Unknown_CPU_Type-with-glibc2.0  

 

this is strange... what is your cpu? have you set it in the kernel?

----------

## Kryptonite

I cant help but thinking it's the kernel causing this. My desktop runs flawlessly on a 2.6.23. So im now downgrading the kernel as I'm writing this. will let u know what happens.

----------

## zjcim

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r2-i686-Unknown_CPU_Type-with-glibc2.0   
> 
> this is strange... what is your cpu? have you set it in the kernel?

 

my cpu is mobile athlon barton2500+

and i overclock to 2g hz,so my mainboard can't figure it out   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kryptonite

[SOLVED]

blyme it worked like a charm   :Laughing:  . It was the kernel. but there is something else I must say. while configuring the kernel I noticed under Device-driver --> character devices -> DRM -> two DRM_R128 and DRM_RADEON modules. I didnt have R128 enabled before. I don't know if that is the case. to be honest i dont even know it thats relevent. it depends on whether u have PCI on AGP. but for some reason this time it worked. I was able to install latest stable x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 and switch to ati opengl without any problems.

I have attach my lsmod if that helps. I have enabled modules autoloading.

```

Module                  Size  Used by

pcmcia                 32788  0 

snd_intel8x0m          16652  0 

snd_intel8x0           30236  0 

snd_ac97_codec         90912  2 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                6016  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                64516  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

ehci_hcd               29068  0 

uhci_hcd               23180  0 

snd_timer              20228  1 snd_pcm

usbcore               109188  3 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

snd                    42468  5 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

psmouse                36752  0 

ohci1394               29872  0 

ipw2100                64560  0 

ieee80211              30920  1 ipw2100

ieee80211_crypt         8448  1 ieee80211

ieee1394               74548  1 ohci1394

yenta_socket           25228  1 

intel_agp              24212  1 

rsrc_nonstatic         12800  1 yenta_socket

agpgart                28616  1 intel_agp

pcmcia_core            33428  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

thermal                19228  0 

button                 10384  0 

battery                14216  0 

ac                      8196  0 

snd_page_alloc         11272  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

evdev                  11776  0 

```

gud luk

----------

## Kryptonite

let us know if this worked for u...thanks

----------

## zjcim

 *Kryptonite wrote:*   

> [SOLVED]
> 
> blyme it worked like a charm   . It was the kernel. but there is something else I must say. while configuring the kernel I noticed under Device-driver --> character devices -> DRM -> two DRM_R128 and DRM_RADEON modules. I didnt have R128 enabled before. I don't know if that is the case. to be honest i dont even know it thats relevent. it depends on whether u have PCI on AGP. but for some reason this time it worked. I was able to install latest stable x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 and switch to ati opengl without any problems.
> 
> I have attach my lsmod if that helps. I have enabled modules autoloading.
> ...

 

hi 

i compiled all graphic related into module ,eg. drm via_agp radeon 

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->   

 < >   ALI chipset support                                                            │ │

  │ │               < >   ATI chipset support                                                            │ │

  │ │               < >   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support                                     │ │

  │ │               < >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support                                       │ │

  │ │               < >   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support                              │ │

  │ │               < >   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support                                          │ │

  │ │               < >   SiS chipset support                                                            │ │

  │ │               < >   Serverworks LE/HE chipset support                                              │ │

  │ │               <M>   VIA chipset support                                                            │ │

  │ │               < >   Transmeta Efficeon support

<M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  ---> 

  --- Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)                  │ │

  │ │               < >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+                                                          │ │

  │ │               < >   ATI Rage 128                                                                   │ │

  │ │               <M>   ATI Radeon                                                                     │ │

  │ │               < >   Matrox g200/g400                                                               │ │

  │ │               < >   SiS video cards                                                                │ │

  │ │               < >   Via unichrome video cards                                                      │ │

  │ │               < >   Savage video cards 

my lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 80)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237/VX700 PCI Bridge

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] (Secondary)
```

have u compiled r128 and radeon into kernel or modules ?

could you post your kernel configuration and hardware list

thx

----------

## Kryptonite

I have 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ATI chipset support 
> 
> ATI Rage 128

 

enabled as modules. but i don't think they get loaded anyway

```

lspci   

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 81)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4510 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

02:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI4510 IEEE-1394 Controller

02:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

```

config file is too big im afraid. besides i'm now on a 2.6.23

----------

## lindegur

Same problem here

```
echo "<=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Solved the issue for me. Updating to the new driver solved the issue, so why troubleshoot the the old ones.

----------

## Kryptonite

True..u could do that..but I read in many threads that after emerging masked ati-driver package people experienced problems loading X. that's the last thing I would want when I'm planning to install compiz so I went with downgrading kernel instead.

----------

